# Second Shooter in Orange County, Ca



## Shellie17 (Feb 19, 2008)

You can call me a self-taught amateur wanting to make the jump into wedding photography.  Having studied the program offered by the New York Institute of Photography I have found there's no substitute for real-world work experience and learn the most when working hands on.  Looking for a mentor, someone who is willing to take me under their wing and show me the ropes. My experience thus far includes a few baptisms, engagement photos, family portraits and a wedding. 

  My equipment consists of a Canon Rebel XTi. Lenses include a Canon 18-55: 3.5-5.6, Canon 28-80: 3.5-5.6 and a Sigma70-300:4-5.6. 

  I am located in Dana Point, Ca and looking to assist wedding photographers in order to gain more experience, learn about wedding photography and build my portfolio. You can count on me being on time and available evenings and weekends. Take a look at some of my work at  www.shellieanne.com  I am a hard worker, very personable, eager and professional. 

  If you are interested and willing to work with a very determined but somewhat green assistant/second shooter, please contact me. I look forward to working with you!


----------



## craig (Feb 20, 2008)

Matter of days until I am in lovely Riverside, CA. At any rate you have a very positive attitude. That kind of hard work will get you noticed. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree, you seem to have the right attitude so I would think that you will be able to find someone to help you out.

That being said, the lenses you listed are inadequate for a professional wedding photographer.  Too slow (small maximum aperture) and on the bottom of the quality scale.  What about a flash?  (the built-in flash doesn't count)

Having good equipment certainly isn't a requirement, especially if you are just looking to be an assistant/second shooter...but it would really help.  And of course, you will eventually need backup equipment, so start thinking about that as well.  
I would suggest that the ideal lens kit (for a crop camera like yours) would be the 17-55 F2.8 IS and the 70-200 F2.8 L IS.  Those are two very expensive lenses though.
At the very least, I would suggest that you pick up a 'fast' prime lens.  The 50mm F1.8 for example.


----------



## Shellie17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Big Mike. Thanks for the response. I have been a little concerned with my lens speed and have been looking for upgrades. As far as flash is concerned I currently have the Canon 430ex speedlite. 

I have been reading a lot about different lenses and it has come down to which one I want to go with at this point.  

Thanks again for the input! I am looking forward to getting out there and shooting weddings!  If I have to rent the equipment in the mean time then so be it!


----------

